# What is safe to eat before I have to go out



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Tomorow afte school I have an event I have to go 4 hours after I get home. I don't want to be hungry at the event so what would be a safe food to eat right before I go to make sure my sypyoms don't flare up like bad gas and bloating.


----------

